
iOS 14 will give users the option to decline app ad tracking - _venkatasg
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/apple-ios-14-ad-tracking/
======
diablo1
It's worth inspecting traffic from iOS apps. I normally do this by creating a
wifi hotspot in Linux, connecting my iPhone to it, and then inspect the
traffic with Wireshark. Then I look at the DNS protocol and what is listed
there. There is so much tracking going on behind the scenes in apps it is
staggering! Also some (not most) of the traffic is unencrypted and I've even
seen stuff that was sitting in my pasteboard being uploaded to some random
server. (Even popular apps like TikTok spy on the pasteboard)[0]

[https://in.mashable.com/tech/12219/tiktok-and-other-
popular-...](https://in.mashable.com/tech/12219/tiktok-and-other-popular-ios-
apps-are-spying-on-your-iphone-clipboard)

~~~
_venkatasg
The new Pasteboard APIs and notifications should go someway towards stopping
that from happening.

------
_venkatasg
Here’s the framework to use:
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/apptrackingtranspa...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/apptrackingtransparency)

------
m463
I'm sorry, but all of this is just theater.

It's very nice theater, with stylish fonts and a fresh new look, but theater
nonetheless.

Apple should let you run a true firewall.

They will never do it. The barn door has been open too many years. (and they
get too much out of telemetry to willfully give it up)

~~~
nojito
Apple isn't an advertising company...why do they care about telemetry?

~~~
m463
Their whole company is wired into it.

I've had friends who work there that push out a release and then get 1000
notifications that something broke so they pull it back.

I would just like it all to be voluntary, even talking to apple in the first
place.

